# If You were a Boer Judge...



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

...what would you say about this 3 1/2 month old FB doeling? Pros-cons?

First 4 pics form today, others from last week.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pros
*Wide chested
*Good depth
*Thick, straight topline
*Great capacity
*Great rump
*Wide boned
*Square
*Great muscle definition & conditioning
*Strong legs/pasterns
*Good bite
*Good pigment
*Teats look to be correct (Not too easy to see)

Cons
*Looks a _tiny _bit posty in her back legs
*Brisket could be more defined

I really like her. Her color makes her so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Love how wide and solid she is.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pashaw....fishin for compliments again. 
She is *nice*!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

She is sooooo rugged looking like a little tank. I would like to see her a little more level on her topline but other than that she will be hard to beat imo.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input. There is just something about her conformation that I can't seem to put my finger on... I am hoping somebody can help me see what it is. ?? Maybe it's the posty legs like you said Katelyn? I think it makes her look short bodied and I constantly have to check to make sure I don't stretch her too far so her topline won't break. She doesn't have the greatest topline to begin with so her no-stretch legs makes it hard! 

I like hearing how people word their critiques. Helps me learn how to describe a goat better! 

I am a little worried as she is getting a tad low on her pasterns. Should I be worried about her getting too heavy? She's already 70lbs. Is that a normal well fed doeling weight?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say her weight in in genetics, my 5mo old wethers were in the 70# range a few weeks ago.
The thing Im concerned about (I tend to over feed) is too much weight too quickly. A doe who is built like a tank to begin with I think I ruined her rear feet by too fast a weight gain as a yrlg.

ps she's ugly. Send her to my place.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, she's 3 1/2 months and is gaining at the same rate as our buck kids. I am a little concerned about over feeding, but I know for certain every breeder who is in this for show feeds their kids the same thing we do. They don't seem to have problems! Maybe some BoSo would help before show? It's not bad at all, just not perfect.

The judge who judged her in May said she is "*extremely* correct on her feet and legs".  So is the posty legs thing not a big deal?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree 100% with Trinity. Couldn't have said it better.

Is that little Liberty?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I was gonna suggest BoSe. Some judges like posty & some dont but I cant remember who.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely give her some BoSe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Pros
> *Wide chested
> *Good depth
> *Thick, straight topline
> ...


Trinity, you pretty much nailed everything, great job!



Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, she's 3 1/2 months and is gaining at the same rate as our buck kids. I am a little concerned about over feeding, but I know for certain every breeder who is in this for show feeds their kids the same thing we do. They don't seem to have problems! Maybe some BoSo would help before show? It's not bad at all, just not perfect.
> 
> The judge who judged her in May said she is "*extremely* correct on her feet and legs".  So is the posty legs thing not a big deal?


Now I agree on her great topline, depth, bite, width, pigment, bone size, and almost ideal rump,
She *is* posty in her rear legs. Not what I'd consider extremely correct. An ideal rear leg set is one that is not posty, and not too angled, but in between those two, that is what's correct. 
I'm not sure why they said her legs are extremely correct, they are not too ideal,
I think she could use a *tad*, just a tad, more body length.
And it looks to me she has a very minor toe out.

But I would score her a 90-92

She is a very nice blocky girl, but be careful feeding her too much. You do not want her to gain too much fat and cause reproductive problems later on.

Very nice girl.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, I can't get my words to sound right in "type form" my post above sounds like I am being extremly critical of you little boer doe. I can't figure how to word things without it sounding that way when you read it. 

But your little doe is very very nice, other than some posty-ness in the rear legs. Great size for her age too.
I hope it didn't sound rude in the above one!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is a great little package. Very eye pleasing and really stout. To be the perfect package I would like to see her more level. A little more length of body would help complete the package and balance her. She appears to be soft in the pastern. A little better blend to the way she comes out of the shoulder area would be eye pleasing and there is something about her neck transistion that seems a little off. Her rear leg set could be better but could be the way you have her set.. Her hip could be bigger and will develop more with age. Overall she is put together very nice and will be at home in the show ring and will make great breed stock in the future. You can send me a pm with price and shipping cost to Oklahoma.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay we'll try that and see if it gets her up a little more on her pasterns. 

Thank you all very much for the input. I am hoping she'll do well. She won her first show at 9 weeks old out of 10 doelings and the judge really liked her. That was at a small show though so I'm guessing we'll be placed about mid class at the bigger shows. 

That's okay LBNP.  I don't think it sounded critical. I like good, honest opinions! Thank you very much for your input. 

She's a Crossroads keeper GT.  1 of the 2 this year. 

Thanks again!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

She is a beauty! I had a doe that the judge said was post-legged. It can make a big difference how you clip back there too. The next time, I gave her more of a curve in and the judge didn't say anything about it. When you are clipping, look at her rear legs on the profile and try and shape them - maybe it will hide it. Just my two cents


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  

Hmmm... clipped red hair really shows, but maybe I'll try that and see if it helps! I would hate to wash her rear muscle out though, but I think we should try to carve out the profile side of her hock and see if that helps any.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Try trimming the hair in the curve by her hock a little more. It will give you a better look at how her legs actually are... may be more set than we see 

I love her! She's beautiful! Im on my phone so I can only see her so well but it looks like she's a little short hipped which in turn creates the posty legs.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hmmm... clipped red hair really shows, but maybe I'll try that and see if it helps! I would hate to wash her rear muscle out though, but I think we should try to carve out the profile side of her hock and see if that helps any.


Didn't see this comment before I posted! I wouldn't mess with the hair above the hock curve too much. Just touch it.up and blend it in good


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani! 

I had never even seen someone carve out the hock until I watched a clipping demo at one of the shows we were at. Course that was on a traditional goat so who knows how it will look on a red one! 

I'm looking forward to trying that though and hope it helps some!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Use the blocking blade and back drag it in the curve. It should blend in fairly smooth


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Alrighty I will.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My views on her are, she is beautiful. Very nice. She is very young so, she won't have all the definition yet, as a teen or mature Doe would have.

I do not judge the topline at this age, they do grow and at times, and can be a bit out of whack. It is if she was really dipped there, I wouldn't like. 
Her topline, is very slight, which is understandable and quite normal IMO. 

Really can't see her pasterns but, I do agree, to be careful putting to much weight on her, it may break her down.

She is only 3 1/2 months. By looking at her, in almost every pic, she looks to be tensing up, pushing her legs stiff like, making her look posty, take a look at the bottom pic/middle, she isn't as posty looking there. 
What does she look like naturally, without being set up?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're right Pam. I know she'll change as she grows and matures. Both her sire and dam are loooong goats and her mom has lots of stretch to her rear legs, so we'll see how she changes as she grows. 

I just looked through her picture folder from day 1. Her legs look almost strait down in every picture! I never really noticed it before though until we started talking about it. I'll have to go look at her and see what her legs look like naturally off lead. 

The kids have a creep feeder, but they go through their grain so fast I can't keep it in there 24/7. We feed them 2x a day with about 4-5lbs of grain each time for all the kids. They are also on alfalfa. There are 6 3 m/o kids in there now. Once we get the creep pen emptied out to our 3 show does, we can regulate how much grain they get better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give her some time, she is still quite young and boy, she is super nice IMO, in so many ways already. 

Let me know, how she moves out when she walks or stands naturally. 

My thoughts on her length is good, has no doubts about it. 

Keep your head up about her, you should be proud.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Her legs can get more set to then with age. I've had it happen with a couple wethers. It may not be the best set but its better than it was.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My opinion on her is still strongly in the pros.  We love Liberty and will certainly keep her around... mainly because we need more FB does, but we love her for her conformation too. So it's a good thing she's not % as we have 1 too many of those!  

She keeps her feet right under her and tracks out wide in the rear. That's on a lead. I'll have to watch her naturally today sometime. The only time we are out there with them is to feed, feed, feed, tattoo, give shots, deworm, feed, and feed some more! They are always in the barn looking for more food so I'll have to get her out and make her walk around sometime. 

Could you clarify what you mean Dani? I don't think I understand what you are saying... ? What does more set to then mean?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Victoria


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So, I got a real good look at her walking/standing naturally today and her pasterns don't look quite as bad. Her legs aren't half as posty off lead either. I noticed her toes on her back feet were very long so I trimmed just them down and that really helped her pasterns. I think I will still BoSe her before the show but I am pleased with how much the trim helped.  We also shaped her back leg curve a little bit and that made somewhat of a difference. Her legs definitely look better but still just a little posty looking on the lead. She is being stubborn on the lead now after a month off of training, so I'm hoping once we work with her more she won't be as tense and her legs will improve. She sure is growing into a gorgeous doe! I am so impressed with her meaty butt and long twist! 

Thanks for all the advice everyone! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome. 

I told you and seen she was fighting the stance. Glad she is OK and a trim helped as well.

Yes, start working with her and get her to stop tensing up, she should look really good if she stops that. 

I hear ya on how nice she is, I seen it from the get go.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!

Dazzle is a pain too so we definitely have our work cut out for us before the show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, it will be work.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely!!!!!!!!!!! I love her chest,Back end,Topline,Color I dont think I would change anything about her!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

The only thing I would change is the city and state she lives in...Feel free to put her in the trailer with Beauty & Journey then her only problem will be fixed! ha hee hee 

Bet you thought I was done asking if/when you would sell her huh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. Very funny! That is a very kind offer, but she's staying here... once and for all!!  Heehee.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe :laugh:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well darn looks like I am out of time to get you talked into it....oh well Guess i
will just have to see her in your pictures!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------

